# Travel Insurance



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

We are just about to embark on a european 90+ day trip and are reviewing our annual holiday insurance which does not extend to trips beyond 42 days.

We can pay to extend this trip at an addition cost of £100+ to our current insurer but this seems a bit on the high side especially when regular annual cover is only £80 or so.

Of course our van is separately insured and our personal possessions are included in our house insurance and we have our E111 cards. 

What do you do? 

Gilroy


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I'm insured with this company, don't know how good they are if you have to claim, as thankfully I never have, I have taken the 90 day option.

Charlie
http://www.insureandgo.com/?WT.mc_id=ps-google-4606&WT.srch=1&gclid=CJCWgsuIzJUCFRVQtAodylC8Wg


----------



## jonboydog (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Gilroy, did you manage to find a good travel insurer? We are off to warmer climes this winter & didn't realise just how difficult it becomes to get travel insurance at a sensible price, if at all ,once you pass the 65 age mark! We had no problem last year getting annual cover but now he is 66 well forget it. Its not helprd by the fact we need skiing & blood pressure to be taken into account as well as age and & 75 days away. Can anyone save us another aday trawling the internet for insurance. Help!!


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I don't know if you are aware that if you have your E111 you can get an insurance to support it. i.e. it will pay for everything the E111 won't. But you have to go into a state hospital you can't use one of the private ones. It cost us £40 a year for the two of us with multi trip no limit stays. When you get old, and not as fit as you would like, it's nice to know that you can still get cheap insurance. It also covers the ordinary things that normal travel insurance cover like late departures lost baggage etc etc.
This is the link: http://www.ehicplus.com/


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hello

I have had to claim from insure and go and they were really rather good.

Note that insure and go's annual policy allows single trips of 90 days. I believe that you then only need to 'top up' for the extra days, rather than insure the whole trip with a long stay policy.

Don't forget to check that your home insurance won't be invalidated by leaving it empty (assuming you are) for more than 30 days. It's a fairly common restriction on home insurance and a regular stopover by relatives is our usual trick to avoid contravening te rules.

regards

michael


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we use this company you can have single trip cover for a 1 year trip 
chapter


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

flyboy said:


> I don't know if you are aware that if you have your E111 you can get an insurance to support it. i.e. it will pay for everything the E111 won't. But you have to go into a state hospital you can't use one of the private ones. It cost us £40 a year for the two of us with multi trip no limit stays. When you get old, and not as fit as you would like, it's nice to know that you can still get cheap insurance. It also covers the ordinary things that normal travel insurance cover like late departures lost baggage etc etc.


Thanks again checked it out but it only appears to do up to 30day trips price good but we need ins for 4/5 months .worth a look though.

Val


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Insure and go have been very good with travel insurance for me as I have a pre existing medical problem within the last 6 months. Infact nobody else would touch me!!


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

flyboy said:


> I don't know if you are aware that if you have your E111 you can get an insurance to support it. i.e. it will pay for everything the E111 won't. But you have to go into a state hospital you can't use one of the private ones. It cost us £40 a year for the two of us with multi trip no limit stays. When you get old, and not as fit as you would like, it's nice to know that you can still get cheap insurance. It also covers the ordinary things that normal travel insurance cover like late departures lost baggage etc etc.


This sounds great. Can you give us more details as we are having trouble getting covered for more than 90 days.


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Health insurance*

Hi Jonboydog,

Sorry for the delay in replying - just got on to a site with decent wifi.

We did eventually get decent insurance for an extended stay with Direct Travel (0845 6052500) but we had to pay a supplement of over 100 quid in addition to our annual sub of about 75 quid. We thought this was very pricey but when we trawled through the competition we found the prices to be even higher or cover not available at all.

Reckon they are punishing us because they have to stay at home in the cold and wet all winter.

Regards,

Gilroy


----------

